# TMJ manipulation under anesthesia 21073



## kenbeckman (Feb 27, 2013)

Does the RVU for 21073 include the anesthesia? The definition is manipulation of TMJ requiring an anesthesia service. But does not state whether or not the anesthesia service is included. Patient had MAC and the provider billed this code and 99144.
CPT assist is silent. Thanks.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Feb 28, 2013)

99144 describes Moderate Sedation provided by the same individual performing the procedure.
MAC is an anesthesia service requiring an anesthesia code and the requirements associated with providing an anesthesia service......ie pre-anesthesia evaluation, informed consent, post-op evaluation. 
These are mutually exclusive.

To answer your question-no the RVU does not include anesthesia
21073 describes a therapeutic manipulation requiring MAC or general anesthesia


----------

